# Gastly



## Gastronomer (Mar 10, 2016)

This is, my drawing of my favorite pokemon, Gastly.






This one, is rotom, another fun pokemon, that I like.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2016)

What did you use to make these?


----------



## Gastronomer (Mar 19, 2016)

I used, the airbrush tool, in ms paint, this gives them a, ghostly texture, it makes them look like, gas.


----------



## Sonny McBar (Mar 19, 2016)

I really like the flat design but I reallly dislike how unsolid and incomplete they look, could you make the Gastly more solid and circular for me?


----------



## Gastronomer (Mar 22, 2016)

some splices


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2016)

Is... is that Steve Buscemi?


----------



## Gastronomer (Mar 22, 2016)

It is, indeed.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2016)

This changes everything. 10/10, greatest art piece ever.


----------



## Gastronomer (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you, Vipera, for your, kind words. It means a lot, to me, to hear that my, art, is impacting, people.





I now drew, a Jellicent, with lineart, because, unlike gastly, and, rotom, he is a, corporeal ghost.


----------

